# Light options..



## James53 (6 Sep 2021)

Hi all. I'm a newbie so any help I'm grateful for, tank not setup presently but aiming for it soon.

I'm going no co2 so low tech I guess and easy plants categories. My tank is 80 litres (18 gallons) and is 45cm wide by 45 deep, 8mm glass. I've purchased one fluval aquasky 12w (800lm) which I fear by turning it on ain't up to the job. Someone mentioned twinstar to me which looks great but sadly pricey. Any thoughts on getting an additional aquasky or should I save for twinstar. Any other options I can consider?  I don't know where to start!

is there a rough amount of watts from LEDs I need for low tech, no co2 easy plants?

Thanks all..


----------



## Kevin Eades (6 Sep 2021)

Unless you are looking for deep reds or a carpet then you don't need a bright light. My fluvals are running on the light provided for low tech and its fine. Be very wary of jumping on a super bright light. They will need to be dimmed and you can get cheaper just as effective lights.


----------



## James53 (6 Sep 2021)

Thanks Kevin. 

Do you think I need another 12w aquasky on a tank the size I have?


----------



## Kevin Eades (6 Sep 2021)

James53 said:


> Thanks Kevin.
> 
> Do you think I need another 12w aquasky on a tank the size I have?


I would say low tech easy plants and you will be fine. Don't expect to achieve what you see in videos with co2 injected tanks though.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Sep 2021)

Hello,
        I am in complete agreement with Kevin Eades. By far, too many people get sucked in to the giant Hoover of the bright light syndrome and then pay dearly for it. You should be happy with your Fluval Aquasky and it's measly 12 watts (which may still be excessive) because that may save you lots of heartache. 
Light causes algae. Too much light causes hobbyists to look for another hobby.

Cheers,


----------



## aec34 (6 Sep 2021)

Hi @James53 I’ve nothing to add to the advice above, but as a fellow low tech/non-CO2 user just wanted to add some words of encouragement! I know how bewildering it can be (substrates, lights, ferts) but being low tech means you get the time and space to experiment. You will probably find there are some ‘easy’ plants you can’t grow for whatever reason - for me it’s Java fern… - but there will certainly be plenty you can. Stick a load in (and people on here will give sage advice if you post a list of what you are planning on), observe, and tweak things as needed.


----------



## Midwife (6 Sep 2021)

ceg4048 said:


> Hello,
> I am in complete agreement with Kevin Eades. By far, too many people get sucked in to the giant Hoover of the bright light syndrome and then pay dearly for it. You should be happy with your Fluval Aquasky and it's measly 12 watts (which may still be excessive) because that may save you lots of heartache.
> Light causes algae. Too much light causes hobbyists to look for another hobby.
> 
> Cheers,


Great advice


----------



## Midwife (6 Sep 2021)

James53 said:


> Thanks Kevin.
> 
> Do you think I need another 12w aquasky on a tank the size I have?


I'm growing easy plants perfectly fine on a 6w Leddy plant light on a 15g tank


----------



## Wolf6 (6 Sep 2021)

My kids tank is lit by 7 watt superfish stock light and grows anubias, Java ferns and crypts just fine  just pick the right plants to start with.


----------



## John q (6 Sep 2021)

James53 said:


> I've purchased one fluval aquasky 12w (800lm) which I fear by turning it on ain't up to the job.


Like all the others have said this light will be ample for a low tech setup.

My sons got a tetra starter tank 80l that's powerd by a 10w led, after months of him fighting algae and various plants melting I covered up about 20% of the led's, slowly but surely the algae disappeared and the leaves stopped melting and the plants are growing.

My own 240l low tech affair receives about 16w of light, that light is provided by heavily dimmed fluval aquasky lights, I have to trim the growth of some plants on a weekly basis. 
Admittedly other plants grow more slowly and some plants don't colour up like the do in my other higher light tank.

There's a saying that goes something like~ "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist." I' d like re hash that and say "The greatest myth in a planted tank is saying they always need blasting with high light"


----------



## James53 (7 Sep 2021)

Thanks all for your advice. It's given me the confidence I needed that I'm heading in the right direction!

As you've all been so helpful I wonder if I may ask about substrate here, as you already know roughly what system I have and what I'm planning light and tank size. I have a 20 litre sump that will be filter. I thought fine gravel at front and tropica soil (or similar...any suggestions welcome!) In back to about 5cm (?) where planting is. My understanding is that the "goodness" is locked in soil then rather than in water column by adding liquid ferts? Does this sound ok? 

Thanks again all...


----------



## aec34 (7 Sep 2021)

James53 said:


> My understanding is that the "goodness" is locked in soil then rather than in water column by adding liquid ferts?


I have soil (have had home-made mixes, and also aquasoils e.g. tropica soil, Dennerle deponitmix), and also dose the water. I use an all in one feed - currently on Aquascaper but will probably give TNC complete a go when it runs out since I hear good things about it. Lots of people on UKAPS do EI dosing with their own mixes, esp since with big tanks since it’s cheaper and you can tailor to exactly what you need. I only have small tanks in the grand scheme, and the convenience of something premixed suits me. I do around 30-50% water changes per week. Feed is daily while the kettle boils for the first cuppa of the day 👍


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Sep 2021)

James53 said:


> My understanding is that the "goodness" is locked in soil then rather than in water column by adding liquid ferts? Does this sound ok?


Hello,
        This is only OK if you do not plan to dose the water column. If your low tech tank has lots of fish relative to it's size then the fish waste and uneaten food will break down to provide nutrients in the water column. Regardless of the sediment adding small amounts of nutrients to the water will always improve the health of the plants. The hallmark of aquatic plants is their ability to feed directly from the water column. This also allows you to grow healthy epiphytes such as moss which cannot feed from the sediment. It is also unnecessary to buy expensive liquid nutrient products. This is another trap for your wallet because you can buy the dry powders from our sponsors or from any garden center at about a tenth the price of the perfume bottled nutrients.

The people who wax poetic about goodness locked in soil are those who fear water column dosing due to their belief that nutrients in the water cause algae, which of course, is a fallacy.

Cheers,


----------



## erwin123 (10 Sep 2021)

Here are some plants you can grow in low-tech with a desk lamp. My Eleocharis isn't carpeting, but at least its surviving


----------



## Wolf6 (10 Sep 2021)

erwin123 said:


> Here are some plants you can grow in low-tech with a desk lamp. My Eleocharis isn't carpeting, but at least its surviving


Which plant is that in the middle with the long green leaves?


----------



## erwin123 (10 Sep 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Which plant is that in the middle with the long green leaves?



polygonum "sao paulo", the low tech form has much larger leaves than those grown in high tech.  (I'm growing one emersed and planted in the HOB filter behind as well - it converts very easily from submersed to emersed).


----------

